# Newbie with Questions on my diet and supplement intake?



## oncloudnine74 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hello everybody... I've been working out for about 2-3 months now and have been using this diet/supplement combination. I was wondering if this a good combination and if I should add or drop anything?



----Diet/workout/sleep pattern----
NOTE -- eat every 3 hours
             Sleep at least 7-8 hours
             get at least your weight in grams of protein

After 1 month of following this diet... Add Cell tech creatine -- Use 2 (7lb) bottles
After the creatine is finished use (1-ad) 3 bottles
After finishing the 1-ad either hydroxycut ephedra free or xenadrine ephedra free to cut fat

Wakeup at 4:45 AM
JOG/SPRINT for 15-20 Minutes at least a mile to a mile 1/2

5:00 AM
1-myoplex deluxe shake (53g) (MIXED) w/ half water and half non-fat milk) 
1-bananna

8:00AM
1-chicken breast (Foster farms--thegoodshit)
1 1/2 cups-mix (broccoli, carrots, peas, onions, mushrooms)
1-slice of whole wheat bread or fist size of rice

Snack--handfull of sunflower seeds/bananna

11:30AM
1-myoplex deluxe shake (53g) (MIXED) w/ half water and half non-fat milk)

3:00PM
1-chicken breast (Foster farms--thegoodshit)
1 1/2 cups-mix of veggies (broccoli, carrots, peas, onions, mushrooms)
1-slice of whole wheat bread or fist size of rice

3:30-6:00PM
--Working out--
Monday-SAT 6-day workout
Monday --back/bi
tuesday --legs/abs then swim
wednesday --chest/tris
thursday --legs/abs then swim
friday -- back/bi
Sat --legs/abs then swim
Sunday -- REST
Monday -- Start off with Chest/tris instead of back/bi to keep the workouts even

6:00PM
1-myoplex deluxe shake (53g) (MIXED) w/ half water and half non-fat milk)

8:30PM
1/2-chicken breast
1 1/2 cups-mix of veggies (broccoli, carrots, peas, onions, mushrooms)
1/2 slice of whole wheat bread or fist size of rice

---Eat before sleeping---
Half a grapefruit or orange -- w/ half cup of nonfat cottage cheese

SLEEP 9:00-9:30PM
Get at least 7-8hrs of sleep a night


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2003)

oncloudnine74 welcome to IM! 

this forum is just for introductions, please post your questions in the appropriate forum.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2003)

We will be more then happy to assist you with your current plan... but them muscle brain types don't do so good out of their forums   Like the bossman Prince said, post it in another section 

Glad you are here!!!


----------

